# leather belt or neoprene?



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi

Debating investing in a belt for deadlifts and maybe squats. I'm not going heavy compared to some people but it can't hurt to wear a belt for dl?

But which to go for?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely mate,be safe.Get to your local sports/gym shop and try some on.Personally leather.


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Is it not better to go without one until you can't lift a heavy enough weight to warrant a belt.

Will it not take the lower back muscles out of they lifts?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Look on zuluglove they do good belts .

It is best to train beltless for as long as possible .


----------

